# Grimm



## Nic_K. (Jun 11, 2009)

I was heading up Logie Trail yesterday afternoon (the west side portion) and I kept seeing these yellow signs that say "Grimm". Puzzled, I kept on going and then start to see a mass amount of cars, vans, semis and light rigging parked on peoples property and a sign that says "base camp". Then nothing after that.

When I got home I looked it up and I guess NBC is filming some new Drama called Grimm here in Portland. Something about a detective that starts seeing beasts and monsters (like from fairy tales). Sounds a bit cheesy to me.

I was thinking I wish I would have seen some kind of troll or monster run across the road or in the trees! That would of made my day for sure.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Nic_K. said:


> I was thinking I wish I would have seen some kind of troll or monster run across the road or in the trees! That would of made my day for sure.


What if it was a big hairy ape-like creature?
Then you'd never know- was it real or Hollywood... :lol:


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

Hmmm... interesting. It's been a couple weeks since I've been up Logie.


----------



## b4_ford (Mar 20, 2010)

Nic_K. said:


> I was thinking I wish I would have seen some kind of troll or monster run across the road or in the trees! That would of made my day for sure.


If you want to see trolls or monsters, just ride down NW 23rd and into "The Pearl". All sorts of creepy types in that area...


----------

